# Can’t wake up pax... HELP!!!



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it’s clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I’m afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they’ll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

911 now!!!

Seriously, I've done this for unresponsive pax

You have no idea what medical condition they are in and you are not qualified to ascertain that.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Take their wallet open it and take the cash


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/called-911-on-pax-who-wouldnt-wake-up.357700/


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

open and slam there door.
if that does not work call the police have them come and wake them up.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


Pretend that they have a walker and fell in the snow. Apparently you HAVE to touch them to help them out in that case.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I called 911 from app. Their on there way. Until then the doors and windows are open so if they don’t wake up from the cold idk what will


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Read my thread which I linked above. I tried the following:

- turning temperature up and down
- slamming doors
- yelling their name
- clapping in front of their face
- shining a flashlight in their closed eyes
- turning up the radio
- calling their cell phone

Nothing worked. Time for professionals.

Some people will advocate quick acceleration/deceleration, but to me that's a recipe for pissing them off.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

BadYota said:


> I called 911 from app. Their on there way. Until then the doors and windows are open so if they don't wake up from the cold idk what will


you did the correct thing here. They could of over dosed in your car on some drug cops will have narcan idk how to spell it really does not matter. Or you go shake them and they call the cops on you for touching them. Keep us posted


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

See? That's why drivers have to carry bottles of cold water... to SPLASH it on drunk passed out pax! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> See? That's why drivers have to carry bottles of cold water... to SPLASH it on drunk passed out pax! :roflmao: :roflmao:


Oh I have cold water, but you know what happens when you put water on a sleeping person...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

BadYota said:


> Oh I have cold water, but you know what happens when you put water on a sleeping person...


ABCDEFG
HIJKLMNO...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> ABCDEFG
> HIJKLMNO...


Pee?


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

stage them in various positions and take pictures. Funny ones. uh. Then call 911.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The main reason you call the police especially female pax is liability. But, when it actually happens, it seems silly to call. I use the nonemergency police number myself.

But I like how you went to UP first 😂


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


Poking unconscious people is usually considered rape opsies: Rape is bad.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Well what ended up happening?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

As others have said, under no circumstance do you make ANY contact with a passenger. If you cannot wake them by being loud, clapping your hands, whatever, call the police, and wait. NEVER. EVER. EVER, touch a passenger for ANY reason.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Why do you people continue to allow drunk and drugged pax in your vehicles? The risk vs reward in these situations is just not worth it. Use better judgement, stop picking up trash, & you won't find yourself in this type of situation.


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


Poke her first


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Best option: If someone appears overly intoxicated before they get in the car, refuse the trip. Roll by like a California stop and cancel on the way. Then you won't have this problem.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Now see ^^^^^^ that is some common sense, something most drivers on here & on the streets seem to be lacking.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Now see ^^^^^^ that is some common sense, something most drivers on here & on the streets seem to be lacking.


Common sense isn't so common anymore. And these latest generations seem to have been bred pure out of it for the most part. Lmao


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

They learned it from the ones they come from, humans are bred to be dumber by the generation as a whole.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


Grab thier phone, use thier thump to let yourself into thier phone, rate yourself and tip your self handsomely!

After that call 911.

They'll forget about it by the time they wake up the next day or might think that they rated and tipped you them self's.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

a block from the drop off, a hard brake check will almost rip their head off 

WAKEY WAKEY EGGS AND BACY

don't forget your phone GTFO


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

OG ant said:


> Grab thier phone, use thier thump to let yourself into thier phone, rate yourself and tip your self handsomely!
> 
> After that call 911.
> 
> They'll forget about it by the time they wake up the next day or might think that they rated and tipped you them self's.


If they wake up while you are unlocking their phone with their finger, just tell them you've been trying to wake them for 10 minutes and were going to try to see if you could find an emergency contact in their phone. &#128514;

On a serious note, I didn't think until just now about trying to call their phone via the app (if they are the ride requestor). A lot of people are subconsciously trained to wake up to the sound of their ring or the vibration of their phone even if they are otherwise completely dead to the world.

But I wouldn't hesitate to call 911 if I couldn't safely/quickly rouse them. It's an actual potential emergency - no one who is perfectly fine doesn't wake up when someone speaks loudly directly at them. Hell - most "normal" drunk pax will magically wake up a minute from their house as you slow down and make he final turns (wonder what the science behind hat is).

Waiting too long could become a hell of an experience if something truly were medically serious. They could assault you if they don't realize what's actually happening as you slam the door next to their body, or you could end up trying to defend a liability suit, or dealing with police interviews, even if you are eventually deemed 100% no liability - it's still a huge pain in the ass (and stressful/scary) just for taking a $10 ride.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BadYota said:


> I called 911 from app. Their on there way. Until then the doors and windows are open so if they don't wake up from the cold idk what will


This's why I totally stopped driving late night hours.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I called 911 from app. Their on there way. Until then the doors and windows are open so if they don't wake up from the cold idk what will


Unfortunately, the cops came and filled @BadYota full of lead.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Poking unconscious people is usually considered rape opsies: Rape is bad.


it depends where you poke them



Mr. Sensitive said:


> Why do you people continue to allow drunk and drugged pax in your vehicles? The risk vs reward in these situations is just not worth it. Use better judgement, stop picking up trash, & you won't find yourself in this type of situation.


Drove nights for 3 years. 
Nothing but good memories and fun pax that tip more than sober pax. 
Drinking is fun. 
Don't be afraid.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> it depends where you poke them
> 
> Drove nights for 3 years.
> Nothing but good memories and fun pax that tip more than sober pax.
> ...


Doesn't that depend on if boy or girl? Equal opportunity employment I guess &#129335;‍♂


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


I have had people OD in my backseat. Ordering an Uber for friends or relatives to get home safe. Thats normal around here.

Yes call 911. Uber or Lyft is useless. As they don't care of the person is dead in your backseat. Its all about completing the trip to them. Thats all they care about anyways.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Steal one of their phones and send it to @LaurenF


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Sorry... possible medical emergency and the first thing you do is post on here? 911 at the first sign of trouble. It's a no brainer (or should be). 

And it's totally acceptable to touch someone if you are trying to help them during a medical emergency. CPR if they are in cardiac arrest, maybe? (everyone physically able should train). 

One very effective way to test responsiveness is the "sternal rub" - knuckles rubbed up and down the sternum. 

Also, are they breathing? If so, is it adequate? Are their breaths far apart? Are they snoring? All important information to pass on to the dispatcher. 

You're far more liable for delaying care than for attempting to help. And this is another reason for a dash camera.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

^^^ sternal rub, LMAO

go straight to jail

do not pass GO


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> a block from the drop off, a hard brake check will almost rip their head off
> 
> WAKEY WAKEY EGGS AND BACY
> 
> don't forget your phone GTFO


I just aim for the curb at about 10mph. Works every time.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> ^^^ sternal rub, LMAO
> 
> go straight to jail
> 
> do not pass GO


Actually, no. But continue to be paranoid.

Bottom line, call 911 immediately. Don't go onto UP.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I had this once, I just spoke the guy's name loudly and then when he didn't wake up I tapped his shoulder and asked if he was alright. I have my little CPR certificate thing and that's pretty much just standard procedure. Unresponsive at that point = 911.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Actually, no. But continue to be paranoid.
> 
> Bottom line, call 911 immediately. Don't go onto UP.


im not paranoid, i would just call 911, no touchy, even though i am qualified

if a young lady wakes up while you are knuckling her chest, im pretty sure you will be on the news

good luck

99% the brake check works, try it in reverse with a little steering wheel wobble to bang their head on the window

windows down and system up takes it to another level


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> im not paranoid, i would just call 911, no touchy, even though i am qualified
> 
> if a young lady wakes up while you are knuckling her chest, im pretty sure you will be on the news
> 
> good luck


If you have a handful of breasts, you're doing it wrong. CPR also involves going to that naughty place. There's something called the Good Samaritan law.

Shoulder shake, "Sally! Can you hear me? Sally!"

Sternal rub.

Check to see if they are breathing.

Call 911.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> if a young lady wakes up while you are knuckling her chest, im pretty sure you will be on the news
> 
> good luck


I once opened the back door and shook a lady to wake her up. 
unfortunately I wasn't remotely attracted to her to try to sternum rub down. 
But either way before i left my drivers seat I set up my phone to record every second of it.

She woke up right away and I think she was pleasantly surprised I was touching her. 
Too bad she wasn't attractive.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I can't believe no one asked this yet.....did you keep the meter running? At least you'd get paid something for all the time you waited for help to arrive!


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

See you CNN, Homie


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

To be fair, these people should not have even been in the car.
But since they were, after the first attempt, it should have been a: the nearest police station/hospital, or b: calling 911. 
I had someone pass out in the car once, non-booze related. The police station was right around the corner from the destination. So thats where they went. Second-fourth times (also non booze/drug related), was in more remote areas. Called 911 immediately. 
100% not my business to deal with people who are unresponsive. 
If they appear too much under the influence of anything, I don't even wait for my cancel fee. These are the crazies that will charge at your car. I just roll right by and pretend not to see them.

On ALL of these occasions, the RS company should receive a complaint on your behalf as to why the destination changed or why the cancel occured. If it happened while the person was in the car, meter should be left running till situation is dealt with.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

What do you mean officer? I was just giving Sleeping Beauty here a sternal rub like my friend @Benjamin M taught me. No I don't know his last name but I think he lives in Virginia. She claims I was groping her while she was passed out? But I'm a Good Samaritan! Ask anyone on UP.net.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> What do you mean officer? I was just giving Sleeping Beauty here a sternal rub like my friend @Benjamin M taught me. No I don't know his last name but I think he lives in Virginia. She claims I was groping her while she was passed out? But I'm a Good Samaritan! Ask anyone on UP.net.


Fact is that absolutely nothing would happen to you but believe what you want to.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Timbrr said:


> I just aim for the curb at about 10mph. Works every time.


Unfortunately, it also busts your tyres and damages your front end.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Fact is that absolutely nothing would happen to you but believe what you want to.


I expect you to vouch for me at my trial.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I expect you to vouch for me at my trial.


That is about a three hundred mile drive. If Uber's destination filter works down there in a manner similar to how it works here, if you set it to Charlotte, it will give you a job to Ronceverte, West Virginia.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I expect you to vouch for me at my trial.


Seeing as how a sternal rub can be part of the unconscious protocol for 911 dispatchers certified to provide instructions, pretty sure that you'd be fine.

And that's also why we have the Good Samaritan law, protecting citizens from legal action for attempting to render assistance.

We all know the difference between good touching and bad, right? Again, CPR is performed in that same place.

Anyway, this is nothing new. Happens everywhere, every day. No, you don't see them on the news at 9 except for maybe being praised for trying to help. But we're increasingly becoming a society that turns away from helping because of misinformation and unjust fear.

I've seen many people on the streets having a medical emergency, someone eventually calls 911 and keeps walking. Had a pax witness that once, he was baffled by it and helped until the ambulance arrived.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Unfortunately, it also busts your tyres and damages your front end.


Maybe you need a bigger vehicle &#128541;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

911


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


So your first thought was to go onto UPN and awaiting for replies?

The easy answer is to open their car doors and let them fall out, car empties and problem is solved.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Timbrr said:


> Maybe you need a bigger vehicle


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 410171


Ideally, yes! But one of these works pretty well too.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

This couple was standing just fine before, although the conversation was wild. She was saying that she could love him more than his ex and that she would do anything for him because the other girl treated him like trash. The dude was out of it like he was roofied by her because he wasn’t really responding while she was berating him. Didn’t notice they were out until I got to apt.

So I called the cops through the app and waiting about 40 minutes for them to show up. Of course, I was deep in an apartment complex and I didn’t actually have their adddress, just the complex number. 3 cars pull up and all 3 guys start trying to wake up this couple. Now I see I would have never been able to wake them because they were shining lights in face, pounding on hood, grabbing and shaking. It was like trying to get a kid out of bed for school in the morning.

cop “ma’am you have to get up”
Girl “I know.... back to sleep”
Cop “boy if you don’t stop pushing my arm away I’m gonna taze you”
Boy “does the flop”
Cop “if you don’t get out of this poor mans car I’m going to arrest you both for disorderly conduct”
(They eventually stagger out, cop asks if I’m good, and I drive off without watching the rest)

I have my CPR certificate but these people were just really inebriated not really in need of medical. I’ve never heard of a “sternum rub” from any CPR instructor. The problem with waking the girl is obvious. The guy looked a bit bigger than me, and I wasn’t gonna take the chance that he wakes up while I’m dropping him on the curb and then attacks me in his confusion.

Unfortunately my dash cam took a crap earlier in the night. yes, I kept the meter running. But I picked them up at 1:30am so I could have dropped them off and caught the 2am surge. 1* although I feel like they should pay me something like a finders fee for all my trouble


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BadYota said:


> This couple was standing just fine before, although the conversation was wild. She was saying that she could love him more than his ex and that she would do anything for him because the other girl treated him like trash. The dude was out of it like he was roofied by her because he wasn't really responding while she was berating him. Didn't notice they were out until I got to apt.
> 
> So I called the cops through the app and waiting about 40 minutes for them to show up. Of course, I was deep in an apartment complex and I didn't actually have their adddress, just the complex number. 3 cars pull up and all 3 guys start trying to wake up this couple. Now I see I would have never been able to wake them because they were shining lights in face, pounding on hood, grabbing and shaking. It was like trying to get a kid out of bed for school in the morning.
> 
> ...


You handled it well.

I'm guessing that they used in the car as you drove.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BadYota said:


> This couple was standing just fine before, although the conversation was wild. She was saying that she could love him more than his ex and that she would do anything for him because the other girl treated him like trash. The dude was out of it like he was roofied by her because he wasn't really responding while she was berating him. Didn't notice they were out until I got to apt.
> 
> So I called the cops through the app and waiting about 40 minutes for them to show up. Of course, I was deep in an apartment complex and I didn't actually have their adddress, just the complex number. 3 cars pull up and all 3 guys start trying to wake up this couple. Now I see I would have never been able to wake them because they were shining lights in face, pounding on hood, grabbing and shaking. It was like trying to get a kid out of bed for school in the morning.
> 
> ...


always take pictures of them sleeping.

I would have taken a bunch of pictures, then more pics with cops trying.
then after they leave pour a little water where girl was sitting and VOILA!
Bad night just turned to great night.
With those kind of pics there would be nothing to contest.

with so much time to think it through I'm a little disappointed in you.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Wow. Can’t anyone fend for themselves anymore ? Why does everyone run to the internet for help ? I’m honestly surprised how the world survived pre-internet times. Baffling


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

A slight brake check works too. Thankfully I've never had anyone completely unresponsive, but I've had a few unresponsive to my voice and turning the radio up. The break check worked. 

I definitely watch pax when they're walking to my car and if they look too intoxicated I split and cancel. This isn't always 100% effective, so you'll occasionally have people who fall asleep or pass out.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Negg said:


> Wow. Can't anyone fend for themselves anymore ? Why does everyone run to the internet for help ? I'm honestly surprised how the world survived pre-internet times. Baffling


i can't cook a piece a chicken without my good friend google or my girl Alexa


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

You're nice than me.

I had the same thing happen. Guy wouldn't wake up.

Guy I was giving a ride to woke up mid ride and tell me in going to the wrong address. 
I pull off the freeway to get the correct address and he was out cold. 

Did everything possible without touching him to wake him up. 
Called 911 and nobody came. 
Finally got sick of dealing with it and got in the car and stopped start and start stopped. 
This woke him up enough to get him to prop himself up. 
I unbuckled his seatbelt and opened his door. 
And he exited the car all by himself and fell on the grass and went back to sleep. 
I left him right there. Never heard anything about it.
He probably woke up wondering where the hell he was and and how he got there.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Iann said:


> You're nice than me.
> 
> I had the same thing happen. Guy wouldn't wake up.
> 
> ...


Yep, logic. People afraid of touching someone, but fine with dumping them on the side of the road. &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

can I say 911 again in the same thread.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Seeing as how a sternal rub can be part of the unconscious protocol for 911 dispatchers certified to provide instructions, pretty sure that you'd be fine.
> 
> And that's also why we have the Good Samaritan law, protecting citizens from legal action for attempting to render assistance.
> 
> ...


Legally speaking, you're probably fine to be a good Samaritan. For the safety of the pax, you are also right. But if the pax reports anything to Uber, I'm not sure Uber would care. It would likely be deactivation if the pax claimed you touched them. And Uber won't even look at your dashcam video either. I'm afraid if I call the cops on the pax, the pax will get arrested and charged with possession of illegal drugs and that the pax might also retaliate and file false complaints with Uber.

One time I picked up a single rider on an XL ride. He fell asleep so hard that he was banging his head on my window when I made a sharp turn and not waking up. When I got to his place he wouldn't wake up. Not with people calling his phone, or anything. But he was breathing just fine and quite noisily in fact.

I went to the hatch area of my SUV and took a nap until he woke me up half an hour later trying to open the door but still too drunk to figure out how to unlock it. So I crawled over the back seat into the driver seat, and unlock the door for him. He gets out as if nothing happened, and says, "thanks for the ride."


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Legally speaking, you're probably fine to be a good Samaritan. For the safety of the pax, you are also right. But if the pax reports anything to Uber, I'm not sure Uber would care. It would likely be deactivation if the pax claimed you touched them.


First of all, I'm talking about someone that appears to be experiencing a major medical emergency, not just drunk. Such as an opioid overdose.

Secondly, I would do anything in my power to help someone in such a situation, to hell with any potential (and extremely unlikely) Uber complaint.

Mainly making sure that they are breathing, not choking on vomit, and performing CPR if they are in cardiac arrest. People in this industry should have CPR training, unfortunately - again - people are afraid.

The possibility of reprucusions for not getting help for someone who may require medical attention are much more significant.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Open the door on pax side and do donuts until they are gone.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Which sounds better on the local news - 

"Uber driver attempts to help a man experiencing an overdose while waiting for help" versus "police are looking for an Uber driver who left a man experiencing a medical emergency on the side of the road, where he was later found dead."


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

I just thought.. This might be a good use for the finglonger!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> First of all, I'm talking about someone that appears to be experiencing a major medical emergency, not just drunk. Such as an opioid overdose.
> 
> Secondly, I would do anything in my power to help someone in such a situation, to hell with any potential (and extremely unlikely) Uber complaint.
> 
> ...


I generally agree with you, but I don't see how there would be any repercussions except in your own conscience. I too would do what I could to save a pax if I felt they were going to die, consequences with Uber and the law would be disregarded.

If the pax dies because you didn't help them, you aren't going to be liable, especially if you don't admit to anything that makes you sound complicit in the death. Well, maybe YOU have to be more careful because of your medical training (which ironically, as I understand it, also generally REMOVES your protection under good Samaritan laws). But some non-medically trained driver could just say they didn't know it was a medical emergency and when they got to the destination, pax was unresponsive. By the time authorities assessed some unresponsive person, they were dead.

Unfortunately, the system is set up to punish people for helping. Almost nothing good ever comes from trying to help someone, but trying to help someone will often result in loss of job or criminal charges.



Benjamin M said:


> Which sounds better on the local news -
> 
> "Uber driver attempts to help a man experiencing an overdose while waiting for help" versus "police are looking for an Uber driver who left a man experiencing a medical emergency on the side of the road, where he was later found dead."


What sounds better "Uber driver faces rape accusations for touching passenger / Driver has been deactivated upon allegations of impaired driving" or "Rider dies in Uber car after drug overdose".

News won't report "Driver tries to help man".


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I generally agree with you, but I don't see how there would be any repercussions except in your own conscience. I too would do what I could to save a pax if I felt they were going to die, consequences with Uber and the law would be disregarded.
> 
> If the pax dies because you didn't help them, you aren't going to be liable, especially if you don't admit to anything that makes you sound complicit in the death. Well, maybe YOU have to be more careful because of your medical training (which ironically, as I understand it, also generally REMOVES your protection under good Samaritan laws). But some non-medically trained driver could just say they didn't know it was a medical emergency and when they got to the destination, pax was unresponsive. By the time authorities assessed some unresponsive person, they were dead.
> 
> Unfortunately, the system is set up to punish people for helping. Almost nothing good ever comes from trying to help someone, but trying to help someone will often result in loss of job or criminal charges.


Just started driving for the day, more later. And yes, it is possible to face major legal consequences for not attempting to at minimum call 911 for someone in your presence clearly having a major medical issue.



Trafficat said:


> I generally agree with you, but I don't see how there would be any repercussions except in your own conscience. I too would do what I could to save a pax if I felt they were going to die, consequences with Uber and the law would be disregarded.
> 
> If the pax dies because you didn't help them, you aren't going to be liable, especially if you don't admit to anything that makes you sound complicit in the death. Well, maybe YOU have to be more careful because of your medical training (which ironically, as I understand it, also generally REMOVES your protection under good Samaritan laws). But some non-medically trained driver could just say they didn't know it was a medical emergency and when they got to the destination, pax was unresponsive. By the time authorities assessed some unresponsive person, they were dead.
> 
> ...


The odds of that happening are slim to nil.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

You've got to pay more attention to your pax *before* they enter the car.
If they are unresponsive the best thing to do is call 911.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> If you have a handful of breasts, you're doing it wrong. CPR also involves going to that naughty place. There's something called the Good Samaritan law.
> 
> Shoulder shake, "Sally! Can you hear me? Sally!"
> 
> ...


Just dumped at the nearest cemetery


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

End of the day, its a judgement call on what the DRIVER is most comfortable with.
However, a LOT of problems like this would be a non-issue if the driver better learned how to read people and their body language, and was more aware of their surroundings.
There have been a number of rides that I cancelled on, because I didn't like the feel of the situation. Such as pax was sweating in the winter-time, shaky hands, nodding head, belligerence. And even a few where I could tell that what they needed was a damn ambulance and not a 40 minute uber ride to the next town's hospital. So I called the ambulance and stayed with them. But I won't touch them.
To be clear. I have basic medical AND CPR training. It was something that an old employer of mine made mandatory (yes, he even PAID for it out of his own pocket) of every tech on his roster as the shop was located a healthy distance from the nearest hospital. And something that I've kept up on for the heck of it out of MY own pocket.
But I WILL NOT touch a passenger.
If I don't like something before they get in the car, they don't get in the car. If something starts to feel off while the ride is in progress, their destination changes to either right where we are, or the nearest hospital/police department. This is accompanied by a call to 911, with my vehicle information, license plate number, and an explanation so that hopefully responders can meet me enroute (which has happened once or twice). BUT most of the time, I can weed out the issues before I have to ever deal with them.
I don't like liability. I don't invite it to my doorsetep if I can avoid it.
It's NOT fear of touching the pax that has me this way. Its the inherit knowledge that the pax can not be trusted to not twist a good deed into some horrific ordeal where they were 'maliciously attacked' or 'sexually assaulted' while unconscious to get a free ride. Pax are ******s. They Eddie Guerrero themselves to free rides and we're the ones who end up paying.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> You've got to pay more attention to your pax *before* they enter the car.
> If they are unresponsive the best thing to do is call 911.


That sounds good.

But realistically, most of the time there is very little time, if any, to evaluate pax.
Not to mention many drunks are very good at playing it cool when they need to and you don't realize how messed up they are until it's too late.

Just ask my Uber drivers.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Sorry - maybe I’m an asshole, but I am not touching anyone who is having a medical incident in an attempt to help them. Either in an Uber or on a random street corner.

My duty of care stops at calling 911. Once I determine noise or motion won’t wake them, I’m turning off the car, taking my keys and phone, and stepping 100 feet away from the vehicle where I’m calling 911 and waiting. I’m specifically requesting an ambulance - not police. I have zero training / knowledge in determining if hey are just drunk/passed out, or OD on heroin, or just a super sound sleeper - nor do I care to learn the difference.

I’m not even checking for a pulse (don’t even know how other than what I’ve seen in a movie - just tried that on myself and I think I’m either dead or doing it wrong).

I admit it, I’m a *****. I’m risk averse. I’m selfish and only care about numero uno.

I’ll help an elderly neighbor move, I’ll volunteer at a phone bank to raise money for charity. But I’m not risking my physical safety or willing to even deal with an investigation afterwards to prove I did everything like a saint.


They could awaken confused and assault me or accuse me of assault.
They could have a communicable disease.
They could have open needles on their person and I could end up sticking myself while trying to do a sternum rub.
A passerby could witness me trying to touch the pax and misinterpret my actions as an assault and either report me to the police or try to defend the pax by assaulting me.

Props to the first responders who put themselves in harms way daily and are willing to deal with this kind of stuff. We are definitely cut from a different cloth.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Anyone that OD's in my car is not going to get any help from me.

Too bad, so sad. Don't give a flying ****.

They did it to themselves so deal with the consequences. I'm not their caretaker or babysitter.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> I'm calling 911 and waiting. I'm specifically requesting an ambulance - not police.


You can request for a priest and it doesn't matter. They will send what they determine is best.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> You can request for a priest and it doesn't matter. They will send what they determine is best.


"I'm an Uber driver and my passenger is non responsive. I don't think he's breathing."

"Sir, Is his chest moving?"

"I don't think so" (not close enough to check)

"Put your hand near his mouth nose and see if you can feel his breath"

"Sorry I already tried getting him conscious and I'm not going anywhere near him - I stepped out of the car for my own safety"

Yes, dispatch can decide what to do from that point. If they want to send only the cops then more power to them. Doesn't much matter to me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> "I'm an Uber driver and my passenger is non responsive. I don't think he's breathing."
> 
> "Sir, Is his chest moving?"
> 
> ...


The part you're missing is that cops will already be in route the moment you say someone isn't breathing and as they continue to assist you. 
Someone not breathing is a potential crime. There's zero chance cops don't show up.

Not only will cops show, 99% of the time they will show up first, want them there or not.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> The part you're missing is that cops will already be in route the moment you say someone isn't breathing and as they continue to assist you.
> Someone not breathing is a potential crime. There's zero chance cops don't show up.
> 
> Not only will cops show, 99% of the time they will show up first, want them there or not.


In my area, I've found that calling the non-emergency fire department number gives me the same dispatcher as if I dialed 911.

The police are usually trained in CPR as well, so they can possibly save a person's life. It is in their best interest to resuscitate someone. You can't arrest a dead person.

I wish there was a way to get the firemen/ambulance there first. But unfortunately, the hired guns are almost always first for the medical calls. The city is saturated with them because they bring the city much needed fine revenue from all the parking and moving violations. The fire department and ambulance services not so much.

The fire department and their EMT certified men, on the other hand, will probably beat the police to the scene if your report that there is a shooting going on.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> The part you're missing is that cops will already be in route the moment you say someone isn't breathing and as they continue to assist you.
> Someone not breathing is a potential crime. There's zero chance cops don't show up.
> 
> Not only will cops show, 99% of the time they will show up first, want them there or not.


I think there's a misunderstanding in my motive. If the cops want to show up I'm totally cool with that. Doesn't much matter to me. I just want the first available response to take the problem out of my car and out of my hands.

OP said they waited 40 minutes for the cops to show up (and no mention of an ambulance by the time he left the scene). My guess is dispatch flagged it as "pax won't get out an Uber car" rather than "potential medical emergency pax not breathing or alert". The priority for response on those 2 are very different.

Just pointing out that I'd be super clear with dispatch that in my civilian opinion I thought it was an emergency. After a 5-10 minutes of waiting and not hearing sirens, I'd be calling back to dispatch to make sure they had my right location and understood the severity of the issue.

Keep in mind - I live in Vegas where there's a fire station every couple miles even out in the outskirts of town so I expect a pretty quick response. If I lived in a rural area or town with 1 cop on duty for the overnight shift, I guess my expectation would be different.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> The fire department and their EMT certified men, on the other hand, will probably beat the police to the scene if your report that there is a shooting going on.


Yeah big asterisk if you're in a bad neighborhood. Cops might never show.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Gee, just cal 911. It isn’t hard.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Keep in mind - I live in Vegas where there's a fire station every couple miles even out in the outskirts of town so I expect a pretty quick response. If I lived in a rural area or town with 1 cop on duty for the overnight shift, I guess my expectation would be different.


I should also mention we have both Fire Dept Paramedics and private company EMT ambulances here. They literally race and fight over who gets to take the call because they want the insurance money.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> In my area, I've found that calling the non-emergency fire department number gives me the same dispatcher as if I dialed 911.
> 
> The police are usually trained in CPR as well, so they can possibly save a person's life. It is in their best interest to resuscitate someone. You can't arrest a dead person.
> 
> ...


There's only one dispatch center. RPD/SPD/WCSO/RFD/TMFPD/Remsa all use the same dispatch, same radio frequencies too, except wcso who uses a digital trunk system.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Timbrr said:


> There's only one dispatch center. RPD/SPD/WCSO/RFD/TMFPD/Remsa all use the same dispatch, same radio frequencies too, except wcso who uses a digital trunk system.


Don't forget the Reno Sheriff's office!


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Don't forget the Reno Sheriff's office!
> 
> View attachment 410252


I've only seen bits and pieces of that show. They were really funny though. I should watch more of it some time.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Don't forget these guys either...


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Disconnect seat belts 
Open door 
Accelerate fast into a turn


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep, logic. People afraid of touching someone, but fine with dumping them on the side of the road. &#128514;


Uber not caring + laws in the year 2020 = the above



Benjamin M said:


> Which sounds better on the local news -


"I passed out in an Uber and woke up with the driver in the back seat trying to touch my breasts."

How many times have we read that sentence?

I respect your good intentions, and wish more shared them. It's a shame society has made things this way.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> Take their wallet open it and take the cash


bhahahaha....then drop them in the desert lol



BadYota said:


> This couple was standing just fine before, although the conversation was wild. She was saying that she could love him more than his ex and that she would do anything for him because the other girl treated him like trash. The dude was out of it like he was roofied by her because he wasn't really responding while she was berating him. Didn't notice they were out until I got to apt.
> 
> So I called the cops through the app and waiting about 40 minutes for them to show up. Of course, I was deep in an apartment complex and I didn't actually have their adddress, just the complex number. 3 cars pull up and all 3 guys start trying to wake up this couple. Now I see I would have never been able to wake them because they were shining lights in face, pounding on hood, grabbing and shaking. It was like trying to get a kid out of bed for school in the morning.
> 
> ...


kept the meter running? wow a whole extra 6 dollars lol...definetly would have gone for the wallets lol


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Call a taxi after taking cash out of their wallet to pay taxi upfront


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I would say that having to call the cops 1 time in 1400 rides is pretty good. I’ve had people threaten to kill me before and I didn’t call the cops. just last week I shuffled a guy that was staggering drunk. He tried to get into the car in front of me and when he found out it was the wrong one I knew I was next and drove off before he could get to me.

If it was just one guy, I wouldn’t have called the cops either. But there was a young girl probably 22 and I can already see the headlines. I’d rather not lose 2 jobs over 1 misunderstanding. Also, They weren’t at a house so I couldn’t just leave them outside an apt in a less than desirable part of town. It was also 45 degrees out so hypothermia would follow soon.

for those of you over 50, this is your daughter or granddaughter. can you imagine if the least desirable Uber driver tried these suggestions above?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I would say that having to call the cops 1 time in 1400 rides is pretty good. I've had people threaten to kill me before and I didn't call the cops. just last week I shuffled a guy that was staggering drunk. He tried to get into the car in front of me and when he found out it was the wrong one I knew I was next and drove off before he could get to me.
> 
> If it was just one guy, I wouldn't have called the cops either. But there was a young girl probably 22 and I can already see the headlines. I'd rather not lose 2 jobs over 1 misunderstanding. Also, They weren't at a house so I couldn't just leave them outside an apt in a less than desirable part of town. It was also 45 degrees out so hypothermia would follow soon.
> 
> for those of you over 50, this is your daughter or granddaughter. can you imagine if the least desirable Uber driver tried these suggestions above?


and when its all said and done they could still make up some crazy story and you would be fired....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

BadYota said:


> for those of you over 50, this is your daughter or granddaughter. can you imagine if the least desirable Uber driver tried these suggestions above?


That would suck.

Assuming they survived the night, I would hope that they would be smart enough to use it as a learning experience and have more self control in the future.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep, logic. People afraid of touching someone, but fine with dumping them on the side of the road. &#128514;


Junkies?
who cares, all they are doing is wasting my air
its not a medical problem, its a choice


----------



## William5 (Jun 23, 2017)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


What I happen to do in this situation is to wait for them to wake up. Depending on wait time for each state, you can actually earn up to $70 just for remaining idle.

However, if you wait beyond 320 minutes, Uber will send you a message with an ultimatum: Either you end the fare immediately, or we will end it for you.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

William5 said:


> What I happen to do in this situation is to wait for them to wake up. Depending on wait time for each state, you can actually earn up to $70 just for remaining idle.
> 
> However, if you wait beyond 320 minutes, Uber will send you a message with an ultimatum: Either you end the fare immediately, or we will end it for you.


done that before have you? lol


----------



## William5 (Jun 23, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> done that before have you? lol


Yes, plenty of times in the past.

The most recent one was a tweaker couple that I picked up. Lovely pair; dropped them off at a roach hotel, the husband told me to wait there or else "I'll kill you" (I am a night driver, so this is not a new concept for me). Waited the entire 320-minute mark before Uber stepped to intervene.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

William5 said:


> Depending on wait time for each state, you can actually earn up to $70 just for remaining idle.


Why would you remain idle? I'd keep my wheels rolling and rack up the mileage.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Why would you remain idle? I'd keep my wheels rolling and rack up the mileage.


Lol who sits in one spot for 320 minutes for 15 cents per..cant make this stuff up


----------



## William5 (Jun 23, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> Why would you remain idle? I'd keep my wheels rolling and rack up the mileage.


I remain idle so that way you prevent the rider from paying any more unnecessary distance fees. They stop paying for time spent in the vehicle once you arrive at the destination point.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

William5 said:


> I remain idle so that way you prevent the rider from paying any more unnecessary distance fees. They stop paying for time spent in the vehicle once you arrive at the destination point.


----------



## William5 (Jun 23, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Lol who sits in one spot for 320 minutes for 15 cents per..cant make this stuff up


I'm an ant: We do outrageous stuff, and then report it to you guys over at UP.net.


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


I have a $5 boat horn ... I get out and open back door and blow the horn ... If they are non-responsive then I call 911 
Then 
If a femle only pax - just blow horn 
If Couple - horn and shaking 
If guy only pax . - I drag out of car after horn and shaking


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Drinking is fun.


Testify!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

William5 said:


> Yes, plenty of times in the past.
> 
> The most recent one was a tweaker couple that I picked up. Lovely pair; dropped them off at a roach hotel, the husband told me to wait there or else "I'll kill you" (I am a night driver, so this is not a new concept for me). Waited the entire 320-minute mark before Uber stepped to intervene.


If a rider told me that, that would cause me to leave. Pretty hard to kill someone who isn't hanging around to be killed.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

William5 said:


> I remain idle so that way you prevent the rider from paying any more unnecessary distance fees.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


Do you have firecrackers?... always carry firecrackers just for this... you need 4... put 2 in nose, 2 in ears. Tricky part is to light them up at the same time.

(p.s., really, im just trolling, please don't do that)


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I wish we could use ammonia poppers like we could in hospitals. They'll wakes the Dead


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


Applaud them. Seriously. I had a stubborn, hard-to-shift drunk a while ago. I was able to remove him by turning around and clapping my hands together very loudly until he woke up. Which he did, mumbling, "stop the forking clapping". He then realised where he was, apologised and got out of my car.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Droosk said:


> As others have said, under no circumstance do you make ANY contact with a passenger. If you cannot wake them by being loud, clapping your hands, whatever, call the police, and wait. NEVER. EVER. EVER, touch a passenger for ANY reason.


Not even the heimlich manuever? Lol


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

When I do bar closing if a pax is having a hard time finding me is my first clue their wasted, I hide from them and collect a cancel fee.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> When I do bar closing if a pax is having a hard time finding me is my first clue their wasted, I hide from them and collect a cancel fee.


while you might be right, are you really looking for sober people at bar closing time?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm exhausted after a decent day of driving. I'll read through this more later. I dedicated a huge chunk of my life to public safety and I've seen it all, this is my wheelhouse.


If someone appears to be, well, dying - don't be afraid to help. Be a decent human being. As a civilian, you are covered under Good Samaritan.
"Oh he's just drunk". Or overdosed, or a diabetic (often confused for being intoxicated), or having some other serious medical issue. When in doubt, call 911.
CPR classes are fairly affordable or free. Take one.
Narcan is available OTC in most states. If you live / drive in an area known for opioid abuse, or have a SO with a problem, buy it. If you give it to someone that doesn't need it, no harm, no foul. But odds are that you would be saving a life (again, not necessarily a pax).
Bottom line, look out for your neighbor. Use common sense and logic.

By the way, the following states require that you at minimum call 911 if there is an indication of a major emergency -

California, Florida, Hawaii, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Ohio, Rhode Island, Vermont, Washington, and Wisconsin


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> while you might be right, are you really looking for sober people at bar closing time?


Nope I don't expect sober people, but I'm on the look out for wasted people, I've been doing bar closing for 3 years, not all pax out there are wasted, if a pax is coordinated enough to request a ride and can easily find me welcome to my car so far no pukers no problems and no pax passed out.

There are also multiple occasions where I have spotted them first before they see me, when I see them wasted I drive away to a corner for the 5 min.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

William5 said:


> Yes, plenty of times in the past.
> 
> The most recent one was a tweaker couple that I picked up. Lovely pair; dropped them off at a roach hotel, the husband told me to wait there or else "I'll kill you" (I am a night driver, so this is not a new concept for me). Waited the entire 320-minute mark before Uber stepped to intervene.


The pay here is only $4.50 an hour wait time. So idk how that could possibly be worth it if you give at least 2 rides an hour. And if somebody told me to stay there or they'd kill me why the hell would I stay? Drive off 1* and report to Uber


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


 The same sort of situation happened to me,it was a girl that would not wake up at the destination.
I couldn't tell what kind of drugs she was on but I had to call the police to come out and assist me.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> Take their wallet open it and take the cash


Exactly what i was gonna say - take their cash first, then call 911.



Ant with ten lives. said:


> Poke her first


On which bits - the soft bits or the hard bit?



Benjamin M said:


> CPR classes are fairly affordable or free. Take one.


I'd be thinking twice, three time and even more before doing CPR - you might get a throat full of not only vomit when they regurgitate, but also a lethal dose of The China Virus. Be a shame, to lose a good ant like yourself.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> That sounds good.
> 
> But realistically, most of the time there is very little time, if any, to evaluate pax.
> Not to mention many drunks are very good at playing it cool when they need to and you don't realize how messed up they are until it's too late.
> ...


A smart drunk takes three shots as his Uber ride shows up; this way they appear sober but five minutes later they puke all over your whip.

The only drunks good at playing it cool are daytime drunks. If you're picking up at nighttime there are signs to look for but these are signs that a cop or a fellow drunkie would know. Try asking them questions like where they are going and their age, maybe what bar they just came from. The tell is in the way they answer and if they are coherent enough to remember.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Try asking them questions like where they are going and their age, maybe what bar they just came from.


Where's your dream vacation?

If you could live anywhere in the world...

Lol. The junk I hear on this site you guys say it as if it was realistic to happen out in the real world.

What bar did you come from... LMAO
None of your business is what I would tell a driver.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Where's your dream vacation?
> 
> If you could live anywhere in the world...
> 
> ...


And then you'd be calling another ride. It's really quite simple. I don't need to pick up riders, I'm not stupid enough to drive Uber full time. And your questions show that you clearly don't understand what this technique proves. You'd make a really bad LEO or Detec.
I'm not mean enough to kick somebody out on the side of the road in the middle of nowhere. It's my job as a driver to make that call before they step foot in my vehicle for safety reasons. I don't care how you get there or how you make your decision, that's not the point.
I pity you drivers that need to take all rides to make a living, only to have them puke or destroy your car forcing you out of work.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> And then you'd be calling another ride. It's really quite simple. I don't need to pick up riders, I'm not stupid enough to drive Uber full time. And your questions show that you clearly don't understand what this technique proves. You'd make a really bad LEO or Detec.
> I'm not mean enough to kick somebody out on the side of the road in the middle of nowhere. It's my job as a driver to make that call before they step foot in my vehicle for safety reasons. I don't care how you get there or how you make your decision, that's not the point.
> I pity you drivers that need to take all rides to make a living, only to have them puke or destroy your car forcing you out of work.


CGN is not a full time driver. Not even close.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> CGN is not a full time driver. Not even close.


I didn't call him a full time driver, please re read my post. I was talking about OP.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Man, I've seen enough drunks flip a switch like lightning to ever try touching them unless there was literally no other choice. Who knows what kind of trauma or demons they are carrying around? You're just as likely to get punched in the nose if they come to and get angry or confused. I literally had a sloppy drunk get belligerent simply because I said Justin Timberlake was in 'N Sync but he thought it was Backstreet Boys... Now it's just "yup", "nope", "umhmm" if any blitzed drunk starts talking to me, but they rarely get in my car anyway.

One of the funniest things I read in a topic like this a year ago was some guy's idea. If they won't wake up, start yelling "OMG FIRE, FIRE!! GTFO! WE'RE ALL DEAD!! OMFG!". If that doesn't work, call 911 and say they're unresponsive.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> ABCDEFG
> HIJKLMNO...


FEE !!!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ghrdrd said:


> I'd be thinking twice, three time and even more before doing CPR - you might get a throat full of not only vomit when they regurgitate, but also a lethal dose of The China Virus. Be a shame, to lose a good ant like yourself.


The AHA has taught that mouth to mouth is not vital for several years now. Something that you would know if you took a class.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Never touch females ... period. 
these days these Nazi feminists are super dangerous, they will come after you and your money. Be very careful. It’s funny they are silent if the reverse things happen. Look at how Amber herd assulted and harassed and defamed Jonny dep and non of these Nazi feminists say nothing.


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

While this crap is happening you write that down on here and ask advise Lololol, are you guys really that alone or something?


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Driveralp said:


> While this crap is happening you write that down on here and ask advise Lololol, are you guys really that alone or something?


Well they were taking a nap so I was in no hurry. The cops took 40 minutes so I was listening to podcasts and playing on my phone for quite awhile. Might as well hit up UP.net


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BadYota said:


> Well they were taking a nap so I was in no hurry. The cops took 40 minutes so I was listening to podcasts and playing on my phone for quite awhile. Might as well hit up UP.net


EMS / fire wasn't dispatched? This was more of a medical call than police.

Do you drive in a really rural area or something? Limited resources?


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Well they were taking a nap so I was in no hurry. The cops took 40 minutes so I was listening to podcasts and playing on my phone for quite awhile. Might as well hit up UP.net


Chilling huh. Good &#128514;


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> The AHA has taught that mouth to mouth is not vital for several years now. Something that you would know if you took a class. :smiles:


Seriously dude, CPR with no breathing?
I don't need to take a class, I taught them for years - I am certified PADI Master Scuba Diving Trainer, PADI Advanced Diving First Aid Instructor, 15 years as First Responder for St. Johns Ambulance Australia.

Here's the current flowcharts:
https://resus.org.au/guidelines/flowcharts-3/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ghrdrd said:


> Seriously dude, CPR with no breathing?
> I don't need to take a class, I taught them for years - I am certified PADI Master Scuba Diving Trainer, PADI Advanced Diving First Aid Instructor, 15 years as First Responder for St. Johns Ambulance Australia.
> 
> Here's the current flowcharts:
> https://resus.org.au/guidelines/flowcharts-3/


Uh, yes, seriously. This is America.

https://international.heart.org/en/hands-only-cpr


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Australian sissies!


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Uh, yes, seriously. This is America.
> 
> https://international.heart.org/en/hands-only-cpr


That's made for those who are not trained, the reasoning is better do something than nothing, brain can survive 3 mins with no oxygen before it starts to deteriorate, so the thinking is pump their heart they "might" come to themselves, + of course if someone else calling 911 at least some oxygenated blood is circulating. Better than nothing in a high stress, panicked situation, but no trained person would ever do this - unless of course massive head injuries blood gushing high risk of infection to responder and no protective or resus equipment available,.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ghrdrd said:


> That's made for those who are not trained, the reasoning is better do something than nothing, brain can survive 3 mins with no oxygen before it starts to deteriorate, so the thinking is pump their heart they "might" come to themselves, + of course if someone else calling 911 at least some oxygenated blood is circulating. Better than nothing in a high stress, panicked situation, but no trained person would ever do this - unless of course massive head injuries blood gushing high risk of infection to responder and no protective or resus equipment available,.


Dude, I was a paramedic for ten years. I have followed the recommendations for BLS and ALS cardiopulmonary resuscitation.

Hands only CPR has been taught for a few years by the AHA for civilians. Read the first drop down on the FAQ on the page that I linked.

This is for civilian CPR while waiting for first responders with airway supplies, be it advanced or basic (BVM).

Hands only CPR is also being encouraged because people are afraid to do mouth to mouth, often unjustly. Compressions alone are still effective, especially when compared to doing nothing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


You must not ALLOW passengers to RELAX enough to fall asleep !

Fear increases Adrenaline !

Use it.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> If you live / drive in an area known for opioid abuse, or have a SO with a problem, buy it. If you give it to someone that doesn't need it, no harm, no foul.


There's zero chance of me buying expensive medicine for anyone else, but me. And even less chances of me administering them.
The best I am willing to do for them is dial 911.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Zebonkey said:


> There's zero chance of me buying expensive medicine for anyone else, but me. And even less chances of me administering them.
> The best I am willing to do for them is dial 911.


It's available free or very discounted for those who qualify, such as someone with a significant other with an opioid addiction.

You do you, that information is likely helpful to at least one person reading this thread.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Never touch females ... period.
> these days these Nazi feminists are super dangerous, they will come after you and your money. Be very careful.


Do you think it's alright if I touch my wife? She already has most of my money.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Do you think it's alright if I touch my wife? She already has most of my money.


Just be careful ... I have read some horror stories of wives accusing their husbands for rape ...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1. Check for pulse/begin CPR if nessisary. Put 911 on speaker phone immediately

2. I’d they have a pulse and are breathing back away from them don’t touch them and dial 911.

3. Perform CPR or let them die while waiting for the ambulance to arrive.

4. my personal recommendation is “hands only” CPR while waiting for the ambulance. This is just the compressions without the breathing. The theory is that it keeps the heart pumping and it’s better than not giving CPR at all. You also don’t have to go mouth to mouth with a crazy cat lady. Crazy cat lady will have a better chance at survival getting oily chest compressions than from getting nothing at all because her breath can peel the paint off a battleship.

5. if you don’t know how to give CPR or don’t want to give CPR that’s ok, just dial 911.

6. the 911 operator may walk you through compression only CPR anyway. It’s pretty much the stupid proof life saving measures


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ant with ten lives. said:


> Poke her first


Do what Trump would do.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


Airhorn


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Short version:
Last spring I had a female pass out. NO WAY I'm trying to shake her awake & she was lying on her phone so no fishing for it.
Called lackofSupport they acted like it had never come up before.

I headed to the ER which seemed like the fastest way to end the trip.

On the way, turned the air & radio all the way up & rolled the windows down.
That brought her to.

Hopefully never happen again but next time I'll head straight to the ER.
I think it would be quicker simpler than calling 911.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Ttown Driver said:


> Short version:
> Last spring I had a female pass out. NO WAY I'm trying to shake her awake & she was lying on her phone so no fishing for it.
> Called lackofSupport they acted like it had never come up before.
> 
> ...


Yes but imagine all the paperwork you'd have to fill out there. And they probably don't have insurance, so they'll just go pester you to provide more personal details they'll hound you with later


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ant with ten lives. said:


> Poke her first


Wake her like you would Lady Gaga:

P-P-P-Poker face
Poker face


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

jfinks said:


> Do what Trump would do.


All Trumps mistresses are still alive. Can't say the same for Slick Willy Clinton


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Poking unconscious people is usually considered rape opsies: Rape is bad.


technically it's battery. it's sexual assault if you touch one of the no-no zones


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


cold water or screaming : I have the corona virus ..


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Yes but imagine all the paperwork you'd have to fill out there. And they probably don't have insurance, so they'll just go pester you to provide more personal details they'll hound you with later


Haven't you seen all the movies where the gang member gets shot and his buddies bring him to the ER? They just drive by the front doors and roll the patient out of the car while the car is still moving.

Pro tip - plan ahead: since you have to drive and push the passenger out of the car at the same time, they have to be in the front seat already. So move them up front first if you're comfortable carrying them. Otherwise you'll have to stop the car for a few seconds and run to the back seat and push them out to continue on your way.


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

911 immediately, and turn on dash cam, in addition to recording everything!


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> That's made for those who are not trained, the reasoning is better do something than nothing, brain can survive 3 mins with no oxygen before it starts to deteriorate, so the thinking is pump their heart they "might" come to themselves, + of course if someone else calling 911 at least some oxygenated blood is circulating. Better than nothing in a high stress, panicked situation, but no trained person would ever do this - unless of course massive head injuries blood gushing high risk of infection to responder and no protective or resus equipment available,.


There is plenty of oxygen in the blood that can support the brain for a considerable amount of time after the patient stops breathing. Over 10 minutes once you factor in a few other considerations. Two problems: blood pressure goes down way too quickly, and the blood stops moving (so the oxygenated blood is somewhere else).

Compressions are there to keep the blood pressure up and move the blood around a bit.

Rescue breaths add a tiny bit of oxygen via the lungs. Sure. But blood needs to be under pressure for that oxygen to do any good, and stopping compressions will cause the blood pressure to drop. Unless you have two good first aiders available, or one very good first aider, rescue breaths kinda do more harm than good.

Remember: DRSABCD (think Doctor's-ABCD)

1 Danger
2 Response
3 Send for help!!!!!!!!
4 Airways
5 Breathing
6 Compressions / CPR
7 Defibrillator

If you've called the ambulance (3), they'll talk you through the rest, including compressions (7). Be calm. Put them on speakerphone. Follow their instructions. They know how far away help is. If they feel rescue breaths are necessary (e.g. it's a child, or it's likely the patient wasn't breathing properly at first, or help is a long way away), they will tell you.

Where I live most of the ambulances are always stuck trying to offload patients at the inefficient local public hospital. The time it takes for the emergency department to actually take over care of a patient transported there is woeful. If the ambulances are all stuck there & can't rush to the next callout, firefighters get dispatched instead. They carry a defibrillator in their truck, and they're very well trained in CPR and first aid.

Minutes matter.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


Had a dude OD in my car on a 5 mins trip. His sister ordered it for him. Then made her come there to wake him up.

This message i get when i gave a 1*. For safety. She Ubered it and back for him. Like wtf!?



WindyCityAnt said:


> Had a dude OD in my car on a 5 mins trip. His sister ordered it for him. Then made her come there to wake him up.
> 
> This message i get when i gave a 1*. For safety. She Ubered it and back for him. Like wtf!?


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

I just want to know if the ride produced a TIP ??? ( it's the ending to a good uber story)


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Read my thread which I linked above. I tried the following:
> 
> - turning temperature up and down
> - slamming doors
> ...


lol, i remember doing two of these things to get a pax out of my car. her friend shoves her drunk ass in my car and off we go, 10 minutes later i hear snoring and 10 minutes after that we're at her place. after a bunch of clapping and saying her name louder and louder she finally wakes up as i am outside clapping like a circus seal.

"it's too cold outside...."










her drunkenly standing outside the car - "this isn't my apartment..."

me - "turn around"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 1. Check for pulse/begin CPR if nessisary. Put 911 on speaker phone immediately
> 
> 2. I'd they have a pulse and are breathing back away from them don't touch them and dial 911.
> 
> ...


Spot on.

Wayyyy back in the day, during EMT training (on the way to paramedic) and long before hands only CPR, we were issued pocket masks -

Laerdal Pocket Mask with Glove and Wipe in Hard Case https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N4J4ZT6/?tag=ubne0c-20

These are very effective against exposure, providing a one way valve.

Now, two vitally life saving items are available to civilians (although at a premium) - Automated External Defibrillators (AEDs) and Narcan. Both save countless lives with almost zero risk (AEDs will not function without recognizing an irregularity, Narcan is a very safe drug - especially in the OTC form).

There's a lot to learn from this thread. And the OP did well.



Ttown Driver said:


> Hopefully never happen again but next time I'll head straight to the ER.
> I think it would be quicker simpler than calling 911


Do both. Call 911 at the first sign of trouble, if there's a hospital nearby continue driving to it. Cover both bases.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


911. Failure to render aid is a big deal.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

I put a small first aid kit in a really obvious spot in my car. Passengers mention it's the first time they've ever seen one. It's around the size of a pair of sneakers together. 

And yes, it has one of those one-way face shields. They're horrible to use, but better than nothing, if required. Also a heap of other useful stuff. 

Any time I see any sort of on-road incident, I'll stop, roll down the window, hold up the first aid kit (pointing the big reflective label in their direction), and ask if anyone needs a hand. Nobody ever does, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

QBN_PC said:


> There is plenty of oxygen in the blood that can support the brain for a considerable amount of time after the patient stops breathing. Over 10 minutes once you factor in a few other considerations. Two problems: blood pressure goes down way too quickly, and the blood stops moving (so the oxygenated blood is somewhere else).
> 
> Compressions are there to keep the blood pressure up and move the blood around a bit.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. I see that you aren't here in the states.

Here, EMD - Emergency Medical Dispatch (instructions over the phone) is hit or miss. It's somewhat uncommon in rural areas. Also, many agencies are volunteer based on smaller communities and their buildings are not staffed.

Because of these factors, I encourage everyone to learn CPR and basic first aid.



QBN_PC said:


> I put a small first aid kit in a really obvious spot in my car. Passengers mention it's the first time they've ever seen one. It's around the size of a pair of sneakers together.
> 
> And yes, it has one of those one-way face shields. They're horrible to use, but better than nothing, if required. Also a heap of other useful stuff.
> 
> Any time I see any sort of on-road incident, I'll stop, roll down the window, hold up the first aid kit (pointing the big reflective label in their direction), and ask if anyone needs a hand. Nobody ever does, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


Good on you.

The average person exhales around 17% oxygen, which is better than 0.

The masks actually work quite well, both for adults and children. They form a tight seal and provide a more direct pathway for air.

Speaking of children, they can also carry infectious diseases.

While I was training in Philadelphia, a paramedic contracted hepatitis from an infant. She performed mouth to mouth, despite having advanced airway equipment, thinking that it would be safe.

Tried to find the exact article, the timeline for this adds up -

https://www.inquirer.com/philly/col...nsion__but_City_Hall_still_doesnt_get_it.html
Bottom line, don't be afraid to help but utilize precautions. You do not need to perform mouth to mouth.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Fortunately vaccinations for Hepatitis A and B are available. I’ve got both, but it’s unlikely you need a Hepatitis A shot as a first aider. 

Generally speaking if you’re giving first aid to an infant and a parent isn’t present to do the rescue breaths, something is horribly wrong.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

QBN_PC said:


> Fortunately vaccinations for Hepatitis A and B are available. I've got both, but it's unlikely you need a Hepatitis A shot as a first aider.
> 
> Generally speaking if you're giving first aid to an infant and a parent isn't present to do the rescue breaths, something is horribly wrong.


I wish I could find the article on this case, keep searching. It was either Hep C or HIV, sometime in the early 2000s - possibly the same woman referenced above.

Basically, her emotions got the best of her and she began mouth to mouth without a barrier or BVM (which was readily available) because of the fact that the patient was an infant. Because she did not follow PPE standards, the city did not cover her.

Important to remember that even infants can have contagious diseases.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Wayyyy back in the day, during EMT training (on the way to paramedic) and long before hands only CPR, we were issued pocket masks -
> 
> Laerdal Pocket Mask with Glove and Wipe in Hard Case https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N4J4ZT6/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> ...


Due respect Benjamin,

In my market, I'm rarely more than 5-10 minutes from the emergency room.

Especially if I put the flashers on & haul ass. I've seen EMT & fire trucks roll up to bars to get a drunk.
It happens regularly and trust me - they will get help quicker MY way.

Even if I was going to do both - I'll be there quicker than I can get connected & explain to 911 what's going on.

As for any attempt at CPR or anything like it, I'm concerned about opening a BIG can of worms.
I am NOT trained in CPR & don't want to be for the same reason.
I am going to assume that ANYTHING I would do could get me sued.
And I think we all know what U/L 's position would be. So I'd be deactivated.
If I am wrong, I'm covered.
If I'm right & someone with the opposite view is wrong, it's their ass.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Ttown Driver said:


> As for any attempt at CPR or anything like it, I'm concerned about opening a BIG can of worms.
> I am NOT trained in CPR & don't want to be for the same reason.


Depends on state and local laws.

Everywhere in Australia there are laws that make it perfectly legal to perform first aid within the bounds of your first aid training (so no emergency tracheotomies or other absurd procedures you see on TV!). A lawyer will laugh you out of their office if someone tries to bring that up as a case. The court only ever saw one, as far as I know, and the judge threw that case out immediately.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

In the very sue happy US most states have a good Samaritan law that protects people rendering first aid from civil litigation.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ttown Driver said:


> Due respect Benjamin,
> 
> In my market, I'm rarely more than 5-10 minutes from the emergency room.
> 
> ...


Near the ER? Awesome. Call 911 anyway. I intercepted many vehicles (including ambulances with lesser trained staff) during my career. Sometimes, seconds count.

You won't be deactivated or face legal problems if you attempt to perform CPR or anything else to help someone experiencing a medical emergency. As a civilian, you are protected by Good Samaritan laws.

Basically what this means - if you do your best to help someone in need, and your efforts were in vein, you are protected. This law is in place to prevent this very thing - being afraid to help.

CPR training is affordable or even free and only takes an hour or less. Learn it, for your loved ones if not for pax.

Many systems have an EMD 911 call center - "Emergency Medical Dispatch". The dispatcher will coach the caller through CPR or whatever else they can do (controlling bleeding, keeping the airway clear, protecting against spinal injuries, etc).

I always had a sigh of relief when I was dispatched to a cardiac arrest to hear that CPR was at least being attempted.

Just do the right thing. Help a neighbor in need. Most of these fears are just that, not based in logic.

Oh, and want to open a huge can of worms? Neglect to provide assistance to someone obviously experiencing a major medical emergency in your presence. In a few states that's actually a crime.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> oily chest compressions


Sounds romantic!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Agreed, this could have had a far worse outcome. And not everyone is clear-headed in an emergency. There might have been that brief flutter of panicked nerves that drew OP here looking for advice. And ultimately he made the right choice, after a love tap, to call 911.
I've had some instances where I ended up calling 911 while on my way to the ER with pax, and was intercepted by emergency responders enroute. Every time I've had to do this, I've stayed on the line, and walked the dispatcher through every turn taken so that I could be tracked. They had my vehicle description and LPN.
While I understand your avocation for performing CPR at the scene, I also know that, if the person performing the action messes up, or their nerves get the best of them, they could end up doing further damage, even while being talked through the motions. So I understand where a lot of the hesitation comes from.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Agreed, this could have had a far worse outcome. And not everyone is clear-headed in an emergency. There might have been that brief flutter of panicked nerves that drew OP here looking for advice. And ultimately he made the right choice, after a love tap, to call 911.
> I've had some instances where I ended up calling 911 while on my way to the ER with pax, and was intercepted by emergency responders enroute. Every time I've had to do this, I've stayed on the line, and walked the dispatcher through every turn taken so that I could be tracked. They had my vehicle description and LPN.
> While I understand your avocation for performing CPR at the scene, I also know that, if the person performing the action messes up, or their nerves get the best of them, they could end up doing further damage, even while being talked through the motions. So I understand where a lot of the hesitation comes from.


Barvo, well done. Seriously.

Here's the thing about CPR. It's really very basic - you're pumping blood around by squishing on the sternum. It's messy, performed by professionals ribs break and such. But the point is TRYING. And that's why many systems have 911 dispatchers that are trained to coach you through it.

Again, back to Good Samaritan. You're more likely to be hit by lightning than to face consequences for trying to save a life.

Look, be afraid to help or listen to a man that spent many, many years in prehospital medicine with tons of calls to CPR in progress by a civilian. Guess what? Zero of those people were sued. But they were praised.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Sounds romantic!


Oily chest compressions are my wife's second favorite form of foreplay.
That's second only to sensual skin grafts (slightly more advanced and we usually have to involve a third person which can be awkward if you're not confident in your relationship).


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Personally, I have no fear. Used to be the neighborhood nurse for the hoods while the asian gangs, and the bloods and crypts were using our rooftops to fire weapons on us and the lads took it upon themselves to fight back. And then later, my job required that I knew at least the basics.
If there was imminent danger to life, I don't mind stepping in, while on the line with 911, to keep the person alive till they can dispatch. If the vitals are strong, and they're just not responsive, and will not wake, its to the hospital or police station they go.
Its situationally based for me.
I'm just saying that a lot of people didn't grow up like that, or have a boss like that, and certainly are not critical thinkers. Some people are just prone to panic, and lose the ability to properly function when faced with a crisis. From that perspective, I really don't think I'd want them shoving on my chest unless I really was dying.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> From that perspective, I really don't think I'd want them shoving on my chest unless I really was dying.


Generally speaking, CPR with a pulse is not that harmful. In fact, it's protocol for medical professionals under some circumstances (especially for infants and children).

For civilians, basically it's when in doubt - CPR.

But don't be these guys.. &#128514;


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Generally speaking, CPR with a pulse is not that harmful. In fact, it's protocol for medical professionals under some circumstances (especially for infants and children).
> 
> For civilians, basically it's when in doubt - CPR.


Rule of thumb: If you start CPR on someone that doesn't need it, they'll tell you!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I have these. If you're afraid to touch someone they're a nice alternative. If they don't work you probably should be calling 911 anyway. It sounds like folks here would rather have a pax die in their car than lay a finger on them.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CEK3HEA/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It sounds like folks here would rather have a pax die in their car than lay a finger on them.


That's me! Not afraid to admit it. I'll call 911 and that's about it.

Same if someone is being assaulted. I'm not going to physically get involved. I'll call 911 and might yell stop to gain attention of others nearby.

*note that my views only apply to strangers. Family, friends, and acquaintances are treated differently.

Props to those who are willing to get involved - but that's not me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ghrdrd said:


> I'd be thinking twice, three time and even more before doing CPR - you might get a throat full of not only vomit when they regurgitate, but also a lethal dose of The China Virus. Be a shame, to lose a good ant like yourself.


Just do the chest compressions. See below.
https://www.cochrane.org/CD010134/E...compression-cardiopulmonary-resuscitation-cpr


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> That's me! Not afraid to admit it. I'll call 911 and that's about it.
> 
> Same if someone is being assaulted. I'm not going to physically get involved. I'll call 911 and might yell stop to gain attention of others nearby.
> 
> Props to those who are willing to get involved - but that's not me.


It's unfortunate that you feel this way, although I would also avoid a physical altercation.

But don't worry, if you are in a burning car or have sudden cardiac death, someone will help you. Hopefully..



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just do the chest compressions. See below.
> https://www.cochrane.org/CD010134/E...compression-cardiopulmonary-resuscitation-cpr


Yeah, I've mentioned this. American Heart Association training for a while.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ghrdrd said:


> That's made for those who are not trained, the reasoning is better do something than nothing, brain can survive 3 mins with no oxygen before it starts to deteriorate, so the thinking is pump their heart they "might" come to themselves, + of course if someone else calling 911 at least some oxygenated blood is circulating. Better than nothing in a high stress, panicked situation, but no trained person would ever do this - unless of course massive head injuries blood gushing high risk of infection to responder and no protective or resus equipment available,.


https://www.cochrane.org/CD010134/E...compression-cardiopulmonary-resuscitation-cpr


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CEK3HEA/?tag=ubne0c-20


By the way, I never used those in the field. But my supervisor shoved one up my nose once while I was taking a nap. Joke was on him, damn thing was expired by a lot.. &#128514;


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> It's unfortunate that you feel this way, although I would also avoid a physical altercation.
> 
> But don't worry, if you are in a burning car or have sudden cardiac death, someone will help you. Hopefully..
> 
> ...


Well I figured an actual study comparing the two might help.



Benjamin M said:


> By the way, I never used those in the field. But my supervisor shoved one up my nose once while I was taking a nap. Joke was on him, damn thing was expired by a lot.. &#128514;


I've used them. Expect the person to be pissed off though.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've used them. Expect the person to be pissed off though.


For those afraid of touching someone, these are actually excellent - especially for RS. Good call.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ttown Driver said:


> Short version:
> Last spring I had a female pass out. NO WAY I'm trying to shake her awake & she was lying on her phone so no fishing for it.
> Called lackofSupport they acted like it had never come up before.
> 
> ...


So you called support rather than 911 or going to an ER? What exactly did you think that would accomplish?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> Oily chest compressions are my wife's second favorite form of foreplay.
> That's second only to sensual skin grafts (slightly more advanced and we usually have to involve a third person which can be awkward if you're not confident in your relationship).


Oily chest compressions are a result of doing CPR on a hobo....


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> it depends where you poke them
> 
> Drove nights for 3 years.
> Nothing but good memories and fun pax that tip more than sober pax.
> ...


I have no fear except of heights unless I'm in a plane,
because I'm a land animal, not a bird.
I never allow cheap ass drunks in my car either....
Where u been man, I thought u retired?
You come back to haunt me, looking for that $80 per hour spread sheet u asked for?


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


whatever you do, don't touch them. Call the police if necessary. Pouring cold water helps as well!

And carry narcan, for future reference.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

TimmyWeekend said:


> whatever you do, don't touch them. Call the police if necessary. Pouring cold water helps as well!
> 
> And carry narcan, for future reference.


I don't have any room in my car for people's Walmart shopping and groceries!

I'm supposed to carry for pax:
Narcan (at least 4 since my car handles 4 pax)
Water to pour on pax
Blanket for people's .... ahem - service animals
Water for pax to drink
Candy
Aux cable
13 charging cables (3 types x 4 pax + my personal charging cable)
Umbrella to help pax in and out of car
4 towels (4 possible pax coming from a pool party)
Vomit bags
Insulated bag in case Uber decides to activate UberEats in my app even though I keep turning it off

cool - I think I'm ready to roll out and start making money!


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> I don't have any room in my car for people's Walmart shopping and groceries!
> 
> I'm supposed to carry for pax:
> Narcan (at least 4 since my car handles 4 pax)
> ...


Go get em! There's money in them thar hills! &#128176;&#128176;


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> I don't have any room in my car for people's Walmart shopping and groceries!
> 
> I'm supposed to carry for pax:
> Narcan (at least 4 since my car handles 4 pax)
> ...


Dont forget the mints.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

John oceans said:


> Dont forget the mints.


cough drops
Face masks


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

This seems like it has had some success....


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> This seems like it has had some success....


This REALLY needs it's own thread!


----------



## Sproutski (Aug 23, 2018)

BadYota said:


> So I pick up this girl and her boyfriend and it's clear that they are not only drunk but in some other drugs as well. We get to the destination and now they are both passed up and can not be woken. I'm afraid if I try to poke them or carry them they'll wake up and then attack me. What should I do?


This is why I keep narcan in the car.


----------

